# Stratosphere has no signal after root?



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2012)

I have the samnug stratosphere with cwm5 recovery, tweaked2.2 and e12tweakstock. root is up and running smooth but it just dont show its getting any signal now. it still has the wifi and 4g signals just not the one for talking. but you can still make and recive calls fine not sure whats going on with it lol


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Were you at FF1 firmware before doing this? If you were this is normal, since the FF1 modems cannot report signal strength properly to the EI2 kernel. Nothing to worry about, you just can't see the signal strength. And unfortunately there is no real way to fix it.


----------



## jesta192 (Sep 11, 2012)

acejavelin said:


> Were you at FF1 firmware before doing this? If you were this is normal, since the FF1 modems cannot report signal strength properly to the EI2 kernel. Nothing to worry about, you just can't see the signal strength. And unfortunately there is no real way to fix it.


I agree to this theory as well.


----------

